# Road cycling out of Warren Twp, Somerset Co.



## Dr Radinov (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently moved to Warren Township in Somerset and am looking for advice on good routes in the area before winter sets in (a bit late I know). I've already been scouring Strava for rides but thought someone on this forum might live nearby.

I haven't been out on the bike as much as I'd like since we got here, but I've tended to go out west towards Tewksbury, up to Pottersville and back down to Warren via Gladstone and Far Hills.

I'm currently doing 50-70km routes, but would like to move back up to 100km+ weekend rides. I definitely prefer the hilly stuff over flat, TT-style terrain, and don't mind driving out 30-45 mins if it makes for better roads.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Welcome to the area. You're definitely on the right track. From Warren, the best roads will be to the west and north, especially if you like hills. You can venture a little bit south and east, and do places like Washington Rock & Watchung Reservation, or head directly north into the Great Swamp and Jockey Hollow, but beyond those areas it pretty much becomes congested. I currently live in Hunterdon County, near Spruce Run, but I used to live near Liberty Corner so I know that area well. Beyond Pottersville there are so many nice roads that it's hard to recommend a specific route. Explore the area around Mountainville and Califon- they recently resurfaced a lot of the roads there. The Bernardsville - Mendham area is also nice. Further north & west will get you out to Warren County where it gets even hillier - my favorite area is out around Mountain Lake. You can't go wrong in Hunterdon, and Bucks County PA also offers a lot of great roads.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Alan knows the area and hit the nail on the head. You can also check out the local clubs to get riding company and cue sheets. Morris Area Freewheelers (all paces) do a ton of rides from your are from Princeton in the south up to the northwest NJ, but the majority start in the Bedminster/Far Hills/Neshanic Area. They have a very extensive downloadable library of rides from your area. These hit the best roads of Somerset and Hunterdon counties which are bike central, with lots of varied terrain. Somerset Wheelmen, CRCofA, Liberty Cycles, Hilltop, are more racing oriented clubs (Masters age group mostly). Lot's of shops in the area, clubs and beautiful farm roads to enjoy, welcome.


----------



## NJCiocc (May 7, 2005)

2 other Local Clubs you can look into are the Bedminster Flyers and the Watchung Wheelmen. The Wheelmen I believe ride out of High Gear Cyclery in Stirling, and the Flyers multiple location in Somerset and Hunterdon counties.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good info from prior posters - welcome to the area!

I live within a few miles of Mountainville - virtually everything west of there & Pottersville is sweet. Check out the Strava global heat map, quick checks on the dirt road map (unless dirt doesn't bother you) & fab your own routes on free RWGPS.

When I want longer steep hills, I wander out to Milford area (often park in Riegel Ridge Community Center).

I tend to ride about 50% solo & 50% MAFW club rides. This is a great area to bike!


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

Great suggestions above. I live in warren and do most of my riding west and north. I've created routes using RWGPS. Out to Round Valley Reservoir and back, Spruce Run, etc. those are 50-60 mile round trips. Bissell Rd, Still Hollow, Black river are all easily accessible quiet but challenging hills. If you are looking for a nice warm up to Lamington, I suggest Burnt Mills. Take a look at the GFNJ routes as well for inspiration. See you out there.


----------



## Dr Radinov (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! I had notifications turned off by mistake and hadn't realised that anyone had replied.

It sounds like I've been on the right track as far as location is concerned. I think I've already done Burnt Mills and Black River. I haven't reached as far as Califon but have been meaning to get there. I'll definitely check out Mountain Lake, too. Hopefully the weather will be cooperative over the next few days.

Speaking of the GFNJ, I was actually out riding on the same day and coincidentally ended up following the route - in the opposite direction - for a while. I lost count of the number of times I heard someone shout "You're going the wrong way!"

Group riding is something that I haven't done since we came here. I've moved over from Japan where I used to head out with a pretty tight crew on weekends, but it wasn't a formal club - more all-day mountain-road exploring than Saturday-morning paceline hammering. I'm staying away from anything that might lead to entering competitive events, for the sake of my own health . We did a Rapha Prestige thing last year which wasn't supposed to be a race, but...

So far the only shop I've visited is Liberty Cycles in Basking Ridge (great people, by the way. And coffee). I've been meaning to check out the others.

Thanks once again. Looks like I've got a lot of route-making to do.


----------

